# Jon in action figure form



## tkern (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042ESFES/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




Jon, I saw this and thought of you.


----------



## echerub (Jan 12, 2012)

Thankfully Jon wears a different outfit for his videos


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 12, 2012)

Not enough hair.


----------



## schanop (Jan 12, 2012)

Where are the glasses?


----------



## ecchef (Jan 12, 2012)

tkern said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042ESFES/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why were you checking out Barbie dolls anyway? :eyebrow:


----------



## JBroida (Jan 12, 2012)

i didnt want to tell anyone when we had them made... oh well, you guys found me out


----------



## tkern (Jan 12, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Why were you checking out Barbie dolls anyway? :eyebrow:



There is a dog poop picking up Barbie that my g/f (who is a dog groomer) showed me and from that lead to other ridiculous barbies.


----------

